

Show HN: Buy/Sell Art with Dogecoin - whitef0x
http://www.dogelet.com

======
magic_cactus
I think maybe you should consider doing a bit of redesign of your site? Maybe
look into smashing magazine or onepagelove.com for some inspiration?

